

Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control Protocol (HTCPCP/1.0) - davidhollander
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324

======
asm
At Etsy, our coffee pot is hooked in to our IRC bot so that we can ask how
many cups of coffee are left ("?coffee"). Someone from the ops team just
opened a bug report due to non-compliance with RFC 2324.

The IRC coffee service uses a Pelouze postage scale and
<https://github.com/morria/coffeed>

------
edmccaffrey
There is, of course, an Emacs module for this protocol:
<http://emarsden.chez.com/downloads/coffee.el>

------
edd
This is the RFC April fools from 1998. You can see a list of all the April
Fools RFC's here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools_Day_RFC>

------
sh4na
Oldie but goody. Also, sounds like an arduino project waiting to happen.

~~~
hermanthegerman
Can't wait for the result. Seriously..

------
eps
And an obligatory coffee-related IT classic -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_Room_coffee_pot>

------
j_baker
I hear this protocol will become much more important with the advent of cloud
brewing.

------
jewbacca
You get here through the Mosaic story too? Netscape -> The Book of Mozilla ->
about: URI scheme -> Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control Protocol

~~~
davidhollander
Was working on a server and

418 I'm a teapot

...seemed worth investigating.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Http_status_codes>

------
swaits
Funny in 1998.

